# My little collection.......



## Tazman (Jan 13, 2012)

Heres the few that i have.Im currently looking into a 1911,just not sure whos ill pick up yet.



Desert Eagle 44 mag.-Wife suprised me with this one X-mas


Glock 26 9mm-Dont leave home without it


Walther PPK/S


Ruger single six 22/22mag


Sig Sauer P229-40 S&W(Daughters favorite,i think i will lose it to her some day)


Ruger P95DC-9mm


----------



## dukeofbluz (Nov 15, 2011)

Very cool! Great selection


----------



## Tazman (Jan 13, 2012)

Thnx.I like variety.Just need to get myself a 1911,thats about the only other handgun i really want.Just have to decide which brand to get.I think its easier picking out a car.


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

Ya Tazman, Out of all my pistols. Miss G27 & I, Are always one of the same. My 2nd lover 24-7..:smt033


----------



## Tazman (Jan 13, 2012)

You can never go wrong with a Glock.For sure the most dependable one of the bunch IMO.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Nice collection you have there.:smt033


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

NIIICE collection ya' have there!
My 1911 is a Kimber, SS Target II. I love that gun, but then again I've only found 1 gun I didn't love!!!! I say check 'em all out and find what feels right, then make your decision!!


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I like a variety in the guns i own as well.

RCG


----------



## PistolChick86 (Aug 24, 2012)

/Users/allison/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Originals/2012/Aug 7, 2012/get-attachment-6.aspx.jpeg


----------



## PistolChick86 (Aug 24, 2012)

I prefer variety as well. I have 5 different calibers in my collection.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice collection.......


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Really cool! A collection to be proud of!


----------



## PistolChick86 (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## Easy_CZ (Jul 20, 2012)

I think your wheelgun is a bit lonely. You need a Ruger Alaskan chambered in .454 Casull and a few .38s and .357s to level the playing field.


----------

